# EZ Dripper



## Daniel Alves (30/9/16)

Hi,

Im looking for a couple EZ Drippers but only the bottles, anyone have stock?
i have one already but the seals are starting to go a want more


----------



## WernerK (30/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for a couple EZ Drippers but only the bottles, anyone have stock?
> i have one already but the seals are starting to go a want more


i know vape cartel stocks them but i dont think they sell the bottels separately


----------



## Daniel Alves (30/9/16)

Yeah they only have the full kit

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

